# Hardest sport????



## bockman (Apr 28, 2009)

What is the hardest sport to play?  on top of that what is the hardest thing to do in all sports?


----------



## jimmystriton (Apr 28, 2009)

by far the hardest and toughest would have to be hockey....I think baseball is the easiest and most overpaid there is. Hockey players are the only ones that play sick broke and beat up.......they are the true men of the sports left.............


----------



## bockman (Apr 28, 2009)

I eat hockey players for breakfast.  baseball: round ball, round bat, 98 mph from 60 ft away.  no question


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you mean how much skill it takes or how physically tough it is.
Skill-Golf
Physical-Football


----------



## jimmystriton (Apr 28, 2009)

i think all around hockey........physical mental and skill......If you combine it all. Look on the bright side bochyman if you could play baseball all you have to do is have a hangnail and go on the ir list for 30 days and still get paid........hockey players earn their money.....football players are in my opinion overpaid....there is no sport that the players should make millions every year. let them take a pay cut and pay soldiers that defend this country more...........baseball players make more for losing a game than a soldier does for losing his life......you do the math how right is that.....


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Apr 28, 2009)

skill= Golf..(its to easy to mess up in this sport)
physical= Boxing (even if u are good and win..ur gonna leave hurt and tired)


----------



## GAGE (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree overall, hockey is the most demanding.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Apr 28, 2009)

Hockey is pretty tough, but I really just don't like it.  It's like soccer, they just keep going back and forth to each goal and hardly ever score.  Golf is still the hardest sport to be a professional at.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 28, 2009)

skill = golf

Physical = rugby...when you see guy's ears tore off and blood everywhere, playing in shorts in 35 degrees and rain...watch some of the europe cup, makes any game with pads look sissy....also take a look at the New Zealand all blacks, those guys are huge, fierce and fast!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think golf and baseball are the most difficult sports to get to the professional level.

I think hitting a baseball is the hardest thing to do in all of sports.


----------



## jimmystriton (Apr 28, 2009)

if you get 12 million dollars a year you should never miss a baseball. i would almost agree that rugby is tough as well. i had my ear ripped off playing in australia in 92


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> if you get 12 million dollars a year you should never miss a baseball. i would almost agree that rugby is tough as well. i had my ear ripped off playing in australia in 92



the thread doesnt say anything about how much money someone makes.

if you made your boss billions of dollars every year he might be inclined to pay you millions as well.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Apr 28, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I think golf and baseball are the most difficult sports to get to the professional level.
> 
> I think hitting a baseball is the hardest thing to do in all of sports.



     The experts do say that hitting a round ball with a round bat is the most difficult thing in sports to do.  I've played golf for about 8 years now and still find it difficult to break 90, but I can still hit a baseball pretty good and I only played it when I was in elementary school.  

     IMHO, it is harder to hit a soft pitched softball good than it is to hit a fast pitched baseball good.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> The experts do say that hitting a round ball with a round bat is the most difficult thing in sports to do.  I've played golf for about 8 years now and still find it difficult to break 90, but I can still hit a baseball pretty good and I only played it when I was in elementary school.
> 
> IMHO, it is harder to hit a soft pitched softball good than it is to hit a fast pitched baseball good.



I doubt the kids in elementary school were throwing 85 mph sliders.

with golf, you work out the mechanics and then repeat those over and over.  yes it is very difficult, but once you've got it, it becomes fairly natural.  the ball is always sitting still while you swing at it.

in baseball, you also develop mechanics, but the ball is never in the same place twice.

think about this:  a .300 avg in baseball is HOF territory.  But if you only saved 30% of the shots as a goalie in hockey, or only shot 30% from the field in basketball, or only completed 30% of passes as a QB in the NFL, you'd be laughed off the ice/court/field.


----------



## TRC (Apr 28, 2009)

Golf - no question and what is ironic is that pro golfers are about the only pro athletes that get paid based on how they perform. I'd love to see performance based pay in other sports.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 28, 2009)

I think it's tough to define the "hardest sport" because there are so many questions that have to be answered before you can even start.     Are we talking about individual sports or group sports?    Hardest physically or requires the most skill, so on and so on.    I don't really see how you could compare boxing and golf and come up with one being harder than the other because Tiger Woods would probably totally embarrass himself as a boxer and likewise Muhammad Ali would look silly against any professional golfer.    That doesn't take anything away from either as premier examples of competitors in their sports.

I would have to think Mixed Martial Arts would be pretty high on the list because it's extremely physically demanding plus it requires a high level of proficiency in several different forms of fighting to have a chance of being any good.    To really be dominant anymore you have to be a good striker, have good wrestling skills, and you'd better know Jiu-Jitsu.    It takes years to become proficient in those three areas.


----------



## jimmystriton (Apr 28, 2009)

i was waiting on someone to throw that in.  talk about pay as you perform. what about professional bass fishing. no catch no check. How many baseball players doing the math..not sure of exact number but roughly say if you dont get a hit then you owe the gm 8,000.00 dollars back. bet there would be a lot of players whining about that.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Apr 28, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I doubt the kids in elementary school were throwing 85 mph sliders.
> 
> with golf, you work out the mechanics and then repeat those over and over.  yes it is very difficult, but once you've got it, it becomes fairly natural.  the ball is always sitting still while you swing at it.
> 
> ...



No, They weren't throwing 85 But a 30 MPH fast ball when your 8 is just as hard to hit as an 85 MPH fast ball when you 25.  The margin of error in baseball is also a good bit larger than in golf.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Apr 28, 2009)

Boxing. Standing and getting punched in the body/face for 12 rounds will make most men fall.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love to hear someone crying about how much money an player makes. Players get paid millions because they bring in millions. It's a business. Bottom line. don't say they aren't worth it. to the owner of the team, they are or they wouldn't get paid it. period.

your telling me michael jordan wasn't worth his $35 mil a year? How much did he bring in to not only the Bulls, but to the league in general? remember, it's a business.

and yes, ball player's get paid by performance. there's a reason some earn 20 million a year, and a reason why some earn the league minimum. Get over it. that's how it is. Think like a big boy and with big boy eyes and you'll see.

There is also a reason why 99.9% of all boys quit playing baseball after highschool and start playing softball. Cause your not good enough to continue. i wasn't and I was a heck of a good baseball player. There's a reason men start playing golf after that time as well. While it may be hard to play golf at a world class level, it's not that terribly hard to at least play consistent within your abilities.

Also, that 8 year old 35 mph fastball is generally straight. that 90 plus mph major league fastball is not.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 28, 2009)

By the way, while I think your thinking on ball player's salaries is wrong, I do agree with you that soldiers should earn way more than they do. I'll give you that.


----------



## skeeter24 (Apr 28, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Cause your not good enough to continue. i wasn't and I was a heck of a good baseball player.



If you were a heck of a good ball player you would have played at the collegiate level...NAIA or something.


----------



## jimmystriton (Apr 28, 2009)

this all started with a guy that i am working with and we just debated and thought put it on here and see what we get....And yes i do think MJ was way over paid. There is no job or profession that should be paid that much......put a cap on it. anything else would go toward wounded warriors...then they would be contributing for their country,...bet they would argue with that. even it it was 10 million a year cap the extra goes to wounded warriors....bet they would throw a fit and complain. I would love to have 10 million a year......


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry. talking professionally. however, I did tryout as a walk on at kennesaw state and piedmont college. Not much use for a 5'7" left hander with an average arm. i could hit, run, and catch but was basically told you don't have the arm for it. That's what I'm talking about. The guys that make it, they are just in a different class.

don't worry. I had a pretty good time after high school playing softball five days a week till the kids caught up with me.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 28, 2009)

I understand your wanting to take care of the vets and soldiers, but are you telling me that anyone who earns major bucks doesn't contribute to this country? 

I'm sure you'd love to have 10 million a year. if you could hit a major league fastball, you would.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2009)

skeeter24 said:


> If you were a heck of a good ball player you would have played at the collegiate level...NAIA or something.



not necessarily true.  I know a lot of very good baseball players who stopped playing after HS.  fact is, if you arent good enough to get drafted straight out of HS, then your chances of playing pro ball are extremely tiny.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 28, 2009)

Less than tiny. Best all around ball player I knew actually played college ball and when he didn't get drafted, he tried out for several teams in their open tryouts. never got a consideration. Chances of winning the lottery are about as good as being a professional baseball player.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 28, 2009)

Gymnastics is by far the most difficult/hardest sport.

I can hit a golf ball 300 yards, played a mean defensive tackle, hit over 800 for many years playing soft ball, I boxed pretty good, got up to a Blue belt in Tae Kwon Do, etc.

Never could do an iron cross on the rings or spring from a handstand on the bars into a double flip with a stuck landing! Gymnasts are the most fit and athletic people of all!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll give you that from a purely physical standpoint.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 28, 2009)

Noticed your in Silver City. Forsyth county? Who did you play softball with?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Apr 28, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I think it's tough to define the "hardest sport" because there are so many questions that have to be answered before you can even start.     Are we talking about individual sports or group sports?    Hardest physically or requires the most skill, so on and so on.    I don't really see how you could compare boxing and golf and come up with one being harder than the other because Tiger Woods would probably totally embarrass himself as a boxer and likewise Muhammad Ali would look silly against any professional golfer.    That doesn't take anything away from either as premier examples of competitors in their sports.
> 
> I would have to think Mixed Martial Arts would be pretty high on the list because it's extremely physically demanding plus it requires a high level of proficiency in several different forms of fighting to have a chance of being any good.    To really be dominant anymore you have to be a good striker, have good wrestling skills, and you'd better know Jiu-Jitsu.    It takes years to become proficient in those three areas.



I had 2 catagories bud..Physical and Skill.
never said take an athlete out of his element and put him in an unfamiliar environment


----------



## marknga (Apr 28, 2009)

Lingerie Football League

www.lflus.com


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2009)

marknga said:


> Lingerie Football League
> 
> www.lflus.com



hard, alright...


----------



## bockman (Apr 28, 2009)

Mr. collinscraft77, i would like to know what these multi million dollar athletes are doing for this country?  and to be compaired to serving their country as a US Soldier, come on now, i know you were taught better then that.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2009)

bockman said:


> Mr. collinscraft77, i would like to know what these multi million dollar athletes are doing for this country?  and to be compaired to serving their country as a US Soldier, come on now, i know you were taught better then that.



do you consider yourself a capitalist, sir?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 28, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> *hard*, alright...


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 28, 2009)

MMA hardest sport bar none
Second would be wrestling and no not the hulk hogan crap


----------



## maker4life (Apr 28, 2009)

jimmystriton said:


> this all started with a guy that i am working with and we just debated and thought put it on here and see what we get....And yes i do think MJ was way over paid. There is no job or profession that should be paid that much......put a cap on it. anything else would go toward wounded warriors...then they would be contributing for their country,...bet they would argue with that. even it it was 10 million a year cap the extra goes to wounded warriors....bet they would throw a fit and complain. I would love to have 10 million a year......



Are you freaking serious ? Do you give half of what you make to wounded warriors . I'm sorry but that kind of thinking is why we have a socialist in the White House now .


----------



## maker4life (Apr 28, 2009)

Why is it that a whole lot of professional athletes can put up very respectable scores in golf but very , very few golfers can do the same in the big three .

I'm not knocking golf . I play and understand the kind of talent the pros have to have but I think a lot of guys in the big three could play pro golf if that's what they had devoted themselves to.


----------



## NiteHunter (Apr 28, 2009)

Wrestling by far is the hardest sport and not the WWE stuff.Folkstyle,freestyle and greco is what i'm talking about.Go and watch a wrestling practice or go to flow video and look at that.It's tough.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Why is it that a whole lot of professional athletes can put up very respectable scores in golf but very , very few golfers can do the same in the big three .
> 
> I'm not knocking golf . I play and understand the kind of talent the pros have to have but I think a lot of guys in the big three could play pro golf if that's what they had devoted themselves to.



golf takes more practice than anything.  IMO, the other sports take more natural ability.  Its easy to see that kenny Perry, though an incrediby successful golfer, is nowhere near the athlete that someone who plays the big 3 are.

the reasons pros in other sports can be so good in golf is because they have the time and money to play golf as often as they want.

when I worked at a course and could play whenever I wanted, I had my handicap down around 9 or 10, and I that was in HS and I'm bigger, stronger, and smarter now than I was then.  right now, though, if I play 5 times a year I'm lucky, and my golf game shows it.  golf is all about repeated movement and muscle memory.


----------



## X Evan X (Apr 28, 2009)

Tough question.

Aussie rules football looks much more brutal than rugby to me. True that hockey and football are brutal but boy they sure wear a lot of pads. MMA has got to be right up there near the top. As far as injuries go, the boys who race Motocross have medical histories that will astound you.

-E


----------



## gtparts (Apr 28, 2009)

Strength....agility.....courage?


Free climbing!


----------



## maker4life (Apr 28, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> golf takes more practice than anything.  IMO, the other sports take more natural ability.  Its easy to see that kenny Perry, though an incrediby successful golfer, is nowhere near the athlete that someone who plays the big 3 are.
> 
> the reasons pros in other sports can be so good in golf is because they have the time and money to play golf as often as they want.
> 
> when I worked at a course and could play whenever I wanted, I had my handicap down around 9 or 10, and I that was in HS and I'm bigger, stronger, and smarter now than I was then.  right now, though, if I play 5 times a year I'm lucky, and my golf game shows it.  golf is all about repeated movement and muscle memory.



I agree with you on that . I think the pro golfers probably dedicate more time practicing their sport than others combined .


----------



## jdgator (Apr 28, 2009)

Croquet and badminton. 

Oh. 

I'm sorry. 

I thought you asked which were the hardest sports we currently play.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Golf....played AJGA, JR. College, and High School....took some years off and man....it is harder than crap to re-teach yourself...i went from 2-7 handi to a 13...it aint like a bike......


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 28, 2009)

Supercross.  Id like to see Deon Sanders take a 90 foot triple on a 275 pound stroker wide open in 4th gear.

That will test where your heart is


----------



## maker4life (Apr 28, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Supercross.  Id like to see Deon Sanders take a 90 foot triple on a 275 pound stroker wide open in 4th gear.
> 
> That will test where your heart is



All that takes is being stupid .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2009)

Putt-putt,,,,,,,,,,,those stinkin windmills get me everytime...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Putt-putt,,,,,,,,,,,those stinkin windmills get me everytime...


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 29, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Putt-putt,,,,,,,,,,,those stinkin windmills get me everytime...



  That was funny and true.

I still think baseball is the toughest sport to do and be good at.  Noone in the south thinks about Hockey, but I know it would be difficult.  Golf  is more of a humbling sport.  You can shoot your best and worst rounds of your life in the same day.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 29, 2009)

To the fellow who questioned my earlier post, Mr. Bockman, looked at my post and I'm not sure where you get I was comparing the two? I asked about people making high salaries not giving back to their country. Considering your from Dahlonega, i'm sure your definitely pro-military. no problem with that. 

However, soldiers salaries, albeit not as high as they should be, are still paid by the American taxpayer, are they not? Maybe you need to sit back and reread the post before you question how I was taught. seems like Doc totally understood where I was coming from. Nobody on here has said one bad thing about any soldier. Get a grip.

I can not say much about hockey other than I've been to some Gladiator games and there fun. But I coach football, baseball, and basketball here in Dawson county. I've coached my son, who is 8 now, in all off them. The sport that has the widest margin between the haves and the have nots is baseball. Not even close. When you've coached all three, you have a fairly good understanding. It is what it is. And the gap grows each year. we've had this same group of boys since they were in instructional league for baseball at 4&5, football since 5&6, and basketball instructional league since 5&6. Even the biggest kids get humbled by baseball. They use their size to dominate the other two.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2009)

has anyone seen Hurling?  It is an anchient sport played amature at a national level in Ireland.  It has a stick like hockey but blunt, the ball is like a baseball, you have to advance the ball by running full speed with the ball balanced on the flat side of the stick, pass it by throwing it up and hitting it like a baseball, you have to catch it barehanded while a guy tries to crack you on the knuckles with his stick.  You score 3 pts for putting it in the goal net or 1 pt by hitting it over the crossbar like a field goal.  T-shirt and shorts in winter weather and running the whole time.  Only a few are starting to wear a hockey style protective helmet, no pads and a lot of missing teeth.  It is more brutal than rugby but not as well known.  Google it or find it on U-tube, you will be amazed.  It is a FEVER in Ireland during the finals, an amature national stadium at croke park that seats 90k people.  Truely amazing....


----------



## letsgohuntin (Apr 29, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> think about this:  a .300 avg in baseball is HOF territory.  But if you only saved 30% of the shots as a goalie in hockey, or only shot 30% from the field in basketball, or only completed 30% of passes as a QB in the NFL, you'd be laughed off the ice/court/field.



Exactly, in my book baseball wins hands down! 

If your good, you will still fail 2/3's of the time... and that's just the hitting... you still have to earn your keep on defense as well.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 29, 2009)

Golf.  Skill wise, this game is so hard!

Baseball.  Hitting a 95 mph Slider with movement is not easy.  Putting one in the left field bleachers...............

Pro Fighting.  MMA, boxing that is for really tough folks.

Racing.  Most of you will laugh at that pick but I bet if you put a great athlete in a car, say MJ, he couldn't do it just like Dale Earnhardt Jr. couldn't play in the NBA.  Racing side by side at 200 mph closer than most people park in a parking lot takes a tremendous amount of skill.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 29, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I think golf and baseball are the most difficult sports to get to the professional level.
> 
> I think hitting a baseball is the hardest thing to do in all of sports.



I agree.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually, now that I think about it, the hardest, yet most rewarding sport, is coaching!!! think about it. Especially with all the parents who think their kid is the next chipper Jones or matt ryan. 

there is always one or two a year whose kids are one foot in the door to the hall of fame and there is always one or two kids who are there because daddy told them too and in my neck of the woods, there are always one or two whose moms needed an 1 1/2 hr smoke breaks. trust me, they do. 

I love it but can you consider coaching a sport. we get out there and play with them? Just wondering.


----------



## rayjay (May 4, 2009)

National Championship or World Championship motocross. Long motos in whatever weather mother nature throws at you. Snow or rain or 100 degree temps.  30 to 45 mins of hard physical output with no break, twice in one day [ although the GP's have now gone to a one moto format I think ].  

Speeds of 10 to 60 mph. Edge of disaster at all times. Probably no sport puts more participants in wheel chairs which is a very sad thing.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 4, 2009)

Hard to say. You can't really classify a single sport as the hardest. Boxing, wrestling, and MMA require a combination of endurance, strength, and physical and mental toughens like no other sport out there. Hitting a sure fire MLB baseball with consistency would be one of the toughest hand/eye coordination skills out there. Football? WR's and RB's in the NFL are as athletic as they come but the really tough guys are in the trenches. 350lb men going toe to toe a hundred times a game... Golf? It's tough but most of us drink beer and cruise in a cart while doing it so that speaks for itself. Hard to classify the "hardest or toughest" sport.

:


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

I can't believe all of the golf post. Most of you guys who play golf and are having a tough time with it have never taken a lesson in your life. The way I look at it if Tiger Woods the best player in the world has a coach and takes lesson what makes you think you couldn't learn from taking some. I took a ton of lesson when I was in high school while playing junior golf. I also worked at a golf course in high school so the club pros would always help me out with any problems in my swing. The #1 most important part of a golf swing is the grip if your grip in wrong to (strong or weak) nothing else will fall in place. When I say strong or weak it doesn't mean how tight you grip the club its where your right hand rest on the club. So golf never seemed that hard to me. I'm not as good as was back then but I maybe play once or twice a month and can shoot in the high 70's to mid 80's everytime. They only major difference between a pro golfer and lets say a 10 handicap player is from a 100 yards and in. Thats wedge shoots, chipping and putting. PGA tour players pratice so much on these shots cause they are your scoring opportunities and can all so save you shots getting up and down for par. More than half of all golf shots will be hit within 100 yards.


Oh and for my hardest sport hands down would have to be boxing. Last year I took some boxing classes from a local boxer that taught the classes as a form of strenght and cadio. It was the best total body workout I have ever had. It was non stop for a hour with about 10-15 people in the class. and maybe you got a couple of 1-2 minute breaks. All we did was push ups, jump squats, lunges and hit the heavy bag and mitts. He showed you the right way to throw all of the punches and your footwork this was non of that Tae Bo crap. If anyone messed up their combination hitting the mitts everyone in the class would have to do 10 jump squats or 10 push ups. You were beat at the end of the class and covered with sweat.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> I can't believe all of the golf post. Most of you guys who play golf and are having a tough time with it have never taken a lesson in your life. The way I look at it if Tiger Woods the best player in the world has a coach and takes lesson what makes you think you couldn't learn from taking some. I took a ton of lesson when I was in high school while playing junior golf. I also worked at a golf course in high school so the club pros would always help me out with any problems in my swing. The #1 most important part of a golf swing is the grip if your grip in wrong to (strong or weak) nothing else will fall in place. When I say strong or weak it doesn't mean how tight you grip the club its where your right hand rest on the club. So golf never seemed that hard to me. I'm not as good as was back then but I maybe play once or twice a month and can shoot in the high 70's to mid 80's everytime. They only major difference between a pro golfer and lets say a 10 handicap player is from a 100 yards and in. Thats wedge shoots, chipping and putting. PGA tour players pratice so much on these shots cause they are your scoring opportunities and can all so save you shots getting up and down for par. More than half of all golf shots will be hit within 100 yards.



You are very correct that ball striking is the easiest part.  The "feel" shots are where you must practice practice practice.  It might be fairly easy for a beginner to go from 100 to about 85, but its extremely difficult to knock those last 10 strokes off your game.  I would guess only about 2% of people that play golf have ever broken 80.

Right now I only play about 5 or 6 times a year and can just about always break 90 but that doesn't mean its not hard.  And I never took the first lesson, just played 4 or 5 times a week in high school. 

Strangely enough, when I miss, its with a bad hook and I think its my grip.  I've thought about taking one of those 45 minute "swing analysis" lessons at the PGA Superstore, but those video golf screens are just not accurate.


----------



## proside (May 4, 2009)

I am really surprised anyone would put baseball down as the hardest sport.

Pitchers are out of shape and are on pitch counts.

Heck they only pitch every 5 days and dont even bat in AL games!

In the 80's and 90's the owners and the commish knew that players were on roids and turned their heads to it!


----------



## proside (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> I can't believe all of the golf post. Most of you guys who play golf and are having a tough time with it have never taken a lesson in your life. The way I look at it if Tiger Woods the best player in the world has a coach and takes lesson what makes you think you couldn't learn from taking some. I took a ton of lesson when I was in high school while playing junior golf. I also worked at a golf course in high school so the club pros would always help me out with any problems in my swing. The #1 most important part of a golf swing is the grip if your grip in wrong to (strong or weak) nothing else will fall in place. When I say strong or weak it doesn't mean how tight you grip the club its where your right hand rest on the club. So golf never seemed that hard to me. I'm not as good as was back then but I maybe play once or twice a month and can shoot in the high 70's to mid 80's everytime. They only major difference between a pro golfer and lets say a 10 handicap player is from a 100 yards and in. Thats wedge shoots, chipping and putting. PGA tour players pratice so much on these shots cause they are your scoring opportunities and can all so save you shots getting up and down for par. More than half of all golf shots will be hit within 100 yards.



10 handicappers are not hitting 350 yard drives! (in play)

take a true 10 handicapper and put him on Bethpaige Black under U.S. open conditions, I bet he could not break 100!


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> 10 handicappers are not hitting 350 yard drives! (in play)
> 
> take a true 10 handicapper and put him on Bethpaige Black under U.S. open conditions, I bet he could not break 100!



You know nothing about golf nothing. 10 handicappers could easily hit 300-350 yard drives if they were playing on a PGA tour tournament course. The tour players play on course with super fast firm fairways. When have you seen one of your drives bounce 10-20 feet in the air and roll for 50-60 yards on a public course.

You missed my point I said above there is not that much difference between the drive/iron shots. Its all short game putting and chipping getting up and down from anywhere.


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> 10 handicappers are not hitting 350 yard drives! (in play)
> 
> take a true 10 handicapper and put him on Bethpaige Black under U.S. open conditions, I bet he could not break 100!



And its Bethpage Black.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 4, 2009)

I am of the opinion that if you gave your average weekend golfer all of the amenities that pro's have they would probably improve their game.  The only part that would be harder are the greens, which, on tour, are incredibly firm and fast.

Pro golfers always have somebody watching their ball for them.  It never gets lost.  I have missed a fairway by only 10 yards or so and lost the ball because of it.  That can happen anywhere you can't see your ball land.  Pro's also have every possible yardage you could want.  Their caddies tell them how far to carry that bunker, that water, to the front edge of the green, to the pin, etc.  Pro tourney courses also have very little OB.  If you play on a neighborhood course you are very likely to have a lot of OB.  That means, once again, if you hit your tee shot and hit it into someone's backyard, even though you only miss the fairway by 10 yards or so, you have to take a stroke penalty and re-tee, so you're laying 3 in the fairway.

That said, I still think golf is an extremely difficult game to get VERY good at, perhaps one of the toughest.  Being an individual sport there's also a lot of mental strain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I am of the opinion that if you gave your average weekend golfer all of the amenities that pro's have they would probably improve their game. The only part that would be harder are the greens, which, on tour, are incredibly firm and fast.
> 
> Pro golfers always have somebody watching their ball for them. It never gets lost. I have missed a fairway by only 10 yards or so and lost the ball because of it. That can happen anywhere you can't see your ball land. Pro's also have every possible yardage you could want. Their caddies tell them how far to carry that bunker, that water, to the front edge of the green, to the pin, etc. Pro tourney courses also have very little OB. If you play on a neighborhood course you are very likely to have a lot of OB. That means, once again, if you hit your tee shot and hit it into someone's backyard, even though you only miss the fairway by 10 yards or so, you have to take a stroke penalty and re-tee, so you're laying 3 in the fairway.
> 
> That said, I still think golf is an extremely difficult game to get VERY good at, perhaps one of the toughest. Being an individual sport there's also a lot of mental strain.


 

You left out the latest cutting edge clubs weighted and balanced to their swing and shafts cut to their specific lengths.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You left out the latest cutting edge clubs weighted and balanced to their swing and shafts cut to their specific lengths.



Wings this Saturday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wings this Saturday?


 
I'm workin on it. You tell Richt to come?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'm workin on it. You tell Richt to come?



Yeah.  He said somethething about wearing a black jersey so I would get pumped up and attack the wing buffet with renewed zeal.  I told him a Tider would be present and he said he as long as it wasn't Cody he and I might stand a chance.


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I am of the opinion that if you gave your average weekend golfer all of the amenities that pro's have they would probably improve their game.  The only part that would be harder are the greens, which, on tour, are incredibly firm and fast.
> 
> Pro golfers always have somebody watching their ball for them.  It never gets lost.  I have missed a fairway by only 10 yards or so and lost the ball because of it.  That can happen anywhere you can't see your ball land.  Pro's also have every possible yardage you could want.  Their caddies tell them how far to carry that bunker, that water, to the front edge of the green, to the pin, etc.  Pro tourney courses also have very little OB.  If you play on a neighborhood course you are very likely to have a lot of OB.  That means, once again, if you hit your tee shot and hit it into someone's backyard, even though you only miss the fairway by 10 yards or so, you have to take a stroke penalty and re-tee, so you're laying 3 in the fairway.
> 
> That said, I still think golf is an extremely difficult game to get VERY good at, perhaps one of the toughest.  Being an individual sport there's also a lot of mental strain.



Its a 2 storke penalty for hitting one OB and you have to go back to the tee box so your laying 4 in the fairway.


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You left out the latest cutting edge clubs weighted and balanced to their swing and shafts cut to their specific lengths.



If you have the pocketbook you can also get the newest clubs and have them fitted for your swing.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> Its a 2 storke penalty for hitting one OB and you have to go back to the tee box so your laying 4 in the fairway.



negative.  the penalty is one stroke and the distance.

1 into OB.
2 re-tee. (this is like your "drop" stroke.)
3 in the fairway.
4th to the green (if you're lucky.)


----------



## proside (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> You know nothing about golf nothing. 10 handicappers could easily hit 300-350 yard drives if they were playing on a PGA tour tournament course. The tour players play on course with super fast firm fairways. When have you seen one of your drives bounce 10-20 feet in the air and roll for 50-60 yards on a public course.
> 
> You missed my point I said above there is not that much difference between the drive/iron shots. Its all short game putting and chipping getting up and down from anywhere.



You are the one that knows nothing about golf.

I live on a golf course and play at least 5 days a week!

The reason I missed your point was simple, you did not have one!

Anytime you wanna play a little golf, come on over to creekside or the Frog.


We can even play $20 a hole if ya like


----------



## proside (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> Its a 2 storke penalty for hitting one OB and you have to go back to the tee box so your laying 4 in the fairway.



You dont even know the rules!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> You are the one that knows nothing about golf.
> 
> I live on a golf course and play at least 5 days a week!
> 
> ...


 
Heck, if someone's gonna pay me $20 a hole to play I might even dust off the clubs...


----------



## proside (May 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Heck, if someone's gonna pay me $20 a hole to play I might even dust off the clubs...





I hear ya brotha!!

oops thats Brother neva know when I am going to get my spelling corrected!

oops thats never


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> You are the one that knows nothing about golf.
> 
> I live on a golf course and play at least 5 days a week!
> 
> ...



I don't know about playing for some money. Since I haven't touched a golf club this year last round I played was up at Creekside on new years eve. I'm a fair weather golfer now very rarely play when the weather is under 50 degrees. Give me month or two now that the warm weather is here.


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> You dont even know the rules!



Yeah your right don't know the rules can't remember the last time I hit one out of bounds.


----------



## proside (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> Its a 2 storke penalty for hitting one OB and you have to go back to the tee box so your laying 4 in the fairway.



BTW whats a storke penalty?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> I don't know about playing for some money. Since I haven't touched a golf club this year last round I played was up at Creekside on new years eve. I'm a fair weather golfer now very rarely play when the weather is under 50 degrees. Give me month or two now that the warm weather is here.



might want to dust off your USGA rule book, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> BTW whats a storke penalty?


 

That's what your buddy has to pay if you have a stroke on the course. Hit the ball, drag your buddy, hit the ball, drag your buddy..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> BTW whats a storke penalty?



that's the penalty for killing any protected wildlife (stork, heron, crane, etc.) with a shot.


----------



## proside (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> I'm not as good as was back then but I maybe play once or twice a month and can shoot in the high 70's to mid 80's everytime.





DBM78 said:


> I don't know about playing for some money. Since I haven't touched a golf club this year last round I played was up at Creekside on new years eve. I'm a fair weather golfer now very rarely play when the weather is under 50 degrees. Give me month or two now that the warm weather is here.



I thought you said you shoot in the high 70's to mid 80's everytime?

On  a serious note, anytime you like to play let me know and we can Tee it up. I am a member over here at Creekside and would love to have a fellow GON member out as my guest


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> I thought you said you shoot in the high 70's to mid 80's everytime?
> 
> On  a serious note, anytime you like to play let me know and we can Tee it up. I am a member over here at Creekside and would love to have a fellow GON member out as my guest



hook a brother up...

I'd love to meet the man that got Ol' Red banned, anyways.


----------



## proside (May 4, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> hook a brother up...
> 
> I'd love to meet the man that got Ol' Red banned, anyways.





You must be a democrat, blaming someone else for their own actions.

Anytime you would like to play, we can do it!

KevinA and FairhopeBama has played golf with me!


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> I can't believe all of the golf post. Most of you guys who play golf and are having a tough time with it have never taken a lesson in your life. The way I look at it if Tiger Woods the best player in the world has a coach and takes lesson what makes you think you couldn't learn from taking some. I took a ton of lesson when I was in high school while playing junior golf. I also worked at a golf course in high school so the club pros would always help me out with any problems in my swing. The #1 most important part of a golf swing is the grip if your grip in wrong to (strong or weak) nothing else will fall in place. When I say strong or weak it doesn't mean how tight you grip the club its where your right hand rest on the club. So golf never seemed that hard to me. I'm not as good as was back then but I maybe play once or twice a month and can shoot in the high 70's to mid 80's everytime. They only major difference between a pro golfer and lets say a 10 handicap player is from a 100 yards and in. Thats wedge shoots, chipping and putting. PGA tour players pratice so much on these shots cause they are your scoring opportunities and can all so save you shots getting up and down for par. More than half of all golf shots will be hit within 100 yards.
> 
> 
> Oh and for my hardest sport hands down would have to be boxing. Last year I took some boxing classes from a local boxer that taught the classes as a form of strenght and cadio. It was the best total body workout I have ever had. It was non stop for a hour with about 10-15 people in the class. and maybe you got a couple of 1-2 minute breaks. All we did was push ups, jump squats, lunges and hit the heavy bag and mitts. He showed you the right way to throw all of the punches and your footwork this was non of that Tae Bo crap. If anyone messed up their combination hitting the mitts everyone in the class would have to do 10 jump squats or 10 push ups. You were beat at the end of the class and covered with sweat.



You talk a good game but you obviously have never even played with good Jr. Amatuer players must less followed top pros. The difference between 10 handicappers and a touring pro is 12 to 14 strokes around on average. Thats better than 2/3 stroke per hole.

I have play alot of golf and had a 8 handicap at one time. The difference between my 8 handicap and the pros is not the hundred yard in but the 60 to 70 yards back of me where they tee off.  

I play at a course that is 7800 yards from the Tournament tees.  I can still shoot below 80 from the 6700 every once in awhile.  From the 7800 yards is it is 95.  The difference is I hit a 260-270 drive and have 215 to 220 to the green. I have to hit a 2 hybrid or 3 wood, the pro hits it 310  and has a 180 yard 7 or 8 or maybe even a 9.

Back to the beginning of the thread. If you are speaking of the hardest game to master, Golf takes extremely good hand/eye coordination, it is alot more than muscle memory.  If it was that simple everyone could shoot par.
It takes a lot of strength coupled with great timing and hand/eye coordination.

Baseball has the greatest range of tests for the athlete.
He has to be able to stop a ball traveling a 100 plus mph with a small leather glove gather himself and make a throw accurately to another player.  He has to have the ability to time a ball traveling faster than he can run and catch it in the air.

The catcher must catch a pitch thrown at 95 mph while a batter is swing his bat or judge the bounce of a breaking pitch in the dirt and then fire it to second base "instinctively", no time to think.

Then there is hitting.  Unless you have face a pitcher throwing 85 mph slider after he just threw  a rising fastball at 98 mph, you have no comprehension.

The average guy cannot get the bat off his shoulder in either case.

Golf and Baseball are equals because the require the player to a set of skills rather than a solitary task.


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> I thought you said you shoot in the high 70's to mid 80's everytime?
> 
> On  a serious note, anytime you like to play let me know and we can Tee it up. I am a member over here at Creekside and would love to have a fellow GON member out as my guest



I do still play pretty well for not playing as much. If your your a member up there you can ask my old boss the Head Pro Dave. I worked with him at Brookstone back when I was in high school and played junior golf. I have played Creekside several times some friends of ours were members up there. Both me and my wife worked at Brookstone in high school. My wife was the only girl on the Harrison golf team. My wife drives number 7 with 3 wood. She's got skills.


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

jimbo4116 said:


> You talk a good game but you obviously have never even played with good Jr. Amatuer players must less followed top pros. The difference between 10 handicappers and a touring pro is 12 to 14 strokes around on average. Thats better than 2/3 stroke per hole.
> 
> I have play alot of golf and had a 8 handicap at one time. The difference between my 8 handicap and the pros is not the hundred yard in but the 60 to 70 yards back of me where they tee off.
> 
> ...



First of all what course do you play that 8000 yards. And what hand eye cordnation do you need with golf you tee the ball up it doesn't move. Its stationary. I no nothing about golf just been playing for 15 years. Two player on our golf team went to Armstrong one of whom broke the NCAA divison 2 scoring record by shooting 62 in a tournament. So yeah you know everything haven't seen anybody and sorry you cant hit a golf ball far and why you would play from the back tees is crazy hitting 3 wood 215-220 my wife hits a 3 wood that far.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 4, 2009)

Man, all this golf talk makes me want to break out the sticks and head over to Capital Hill. Ran into a fellow UGA fan at Lowes just before the UGA/UF game and introduced myself. Luckily he is one of the managers of the local RTJ courses in Prattville and he offered me a handful of half off coupons. 'Bout the only good thing that happed to a couple of UGA fans that Saturday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2009)

ALL of ya'll are wrong!  Nekkid Twista is without a doubt the toughest sport of ALL!!


----------



## proside (May 4, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> I do still play pretty well for not playing as much. If your your a member up there you can ask my old boss the Head Pro Dave. I worked with him at Brookstone back when I was in high school and played junior golf. I have played Creekside several times some friends of ours were members up there. Both me and my wife worked at Brookstone in high school. My wife was the only girl on the Harrison golf team. My wife drives number 7 with 3 wood. She's got skills.



I bet we have met each other.

Thats cool about your wife, my wife is the ladies club champion here at Creekside. She has had 3 hole in ones here in the last year.

My Avatar is my son and I on the 17th Tee Box at creekside!


Seriously anytime you wanna play just HOLLA!


----------



## DBM78 (May 4, 2009)

proside said:


> I bet we have met each other.
> 
> Thats cool about your wife, my wife is the ladies club champion here at Creekside. She has had 3 hole in ones here in the last year.
> 
> ...



Do you know the Stagers Jaime and Steve. That's who we play with up there. And we were at the Creekside New Years eve party at the clubhouse this past year. Like I said the last time I played was new years eve. We all played early that day and didn't have any plans that night and went to the party.

Next time your up there and see Dave tell him Brent and Adrienne from Brookstone said hello.


----------



## proside (May 5, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> Do you know the Stagers Jaime and Steve. That's who we play with up there. And we were at the Creekside New Years eve party at the clubhouse this past year. Like I said the last time I played was new years eve. We all played early that day and didn't have any plans that night and went to the party.
> 
> Next time your up there and see Dave tell him Brent and Adrienne from Brookstone said hello.



I will see Dave tommorrow afternoon and tell him, my son and I are going to play 9 holes around 6pm.

I do know the Stagers,small world!!

We did not go to the party, my wife doesnt drink, she gets high on me!

My name is Jim and My wife is Kelli you guys are welcome anytime!


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 5, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> First of all what course do you play that 8000 yards. And what hand eye cordnation do you need with golf you tee the ball up it doesn't move. Its stationary. I no nothing about golf just been playing for 15 years. Two player on our golf team went to Armstrong one of whom broke the NCAA divison 2 scoring record by shooting 62 in a tournament. So yeah you know everything haven't seen anybody and sorry you cant hit a golf ball far and why you would play from the back tees is crazy hitting 3 wood 215-220 my wife hits a 3 wood that far.



Kinderlou Forest.

Time will humble you as it has me, as I close in on 60, having had torn rotator, herniated discs and the onset of all the "itises" I still hit the ball out to 270, less than 15 years ago I had a whole in one on a 315 yd. par four.

I have played golf for 40 plus years and probably have clubs older than you.I have had rounds of par golf and one of subpar golf.  I fully understand the game of golf.

As for Junior golf, my son finished 5 th and 3rd in the State High School tournments, had a college scholarship.  He had his certificate as a teaching pro, and was an assistant pro, but that has nothing to do with how I play anymore than your HS mates playing at D-2 Schools and shooting 62has with your game. 

By the way what year was that, I thought  a player from Columbus State still held the record at 64.

Armstrong, a hot bed of NCAA D II golf, never even won a conference championsip and the PBC is usually won with scoring average around par not 62.


----------



## kevina (May 5, 2009)

proside said:


> I will see Dave tommorrow afternoon and tell him, my son and I are going to play 9 holes around 6pm.
> 
> I do know the Stagers,small world!!
> 
> ...




Hey, what about me? I brought my sticks back from Bama this past weekend.
Watching me play a round of golf will make anyone think golf is the hardest sport


----------



## DBM78 (May 5, 2009)

jimbo4116 said:


> Kinderlou Forest.
> 
> Time will humble you as it has me, as I close in on 60, having had torn rotator, herniated discs and the onset of all the "itises" I still hit the ball out to 270, less than 15 years ago I had a whole in one on a 315 yd. par four.
> 
> ...



Sorry my mistake it was 63 back in 2001. Click the link below for the AASU mens golf stats. Nick Cowper, Ashley Loyd and Jonathan Cox all went to Harrison and won state in 2000. Nick Cowper shot the 63 as a freshmen. All three of them got scholarships to Armstrong.

http://www.athletics.armstrong.edu/golf/golf01stat.html

So when you say I haven't seen a good amature golfer is way off base. My mine point is that the main difference between a tour pro and a low handicap player is short game 120-100 and in thats wedge shots, chipping and putting. Ask any tour pro what is the most important aspect of the game and they will tell you short game.


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 5, 2009)

DBM78 said:


> Sorry my mistake it was 63 back in 2001. Click the link below for the AASU mens golf stats. Nick Cowper, Ashley Loyd and Jonathan Cox all went to Harrison and won state in 2000. Nick Cowper shot the 63 as a freshmen. All three of them got scholarships to Armstrong.
> 
> http://www.athletics.armstrong.edu/golf/golf01stat.html
> 
> So when you say I haven't seen a good amature golfer is way off base. My mine point is that the main difference between a tour pro and a low handicap player is short game 120-100 and in thats wedge shots, chipping and putting. Ask any tour pro what is the most important aspect of the game and they will tell you short game.



When I said good JR golfers I was referring to those who make sectional and national tournaments.   Any high school golfer who can shoot around par consistently can get a scholarship.  Does not put them in the league with those who make sectional qualifying tournaments and National amatuers. 

No way meant to demean your friends nor diminsh their accomplishments.  Winning a state championship is a great accomplishment.  But all those tournaments and most DII tournaments are on courses usually in 6500 to 6600 yard range.  Does not compare to playing course consistently over 7200 yards.  That is what separates the men from the boys. That 30 plus yards per hole mean a two club difference on every approach shot no matter how far you hit it off the tee.  It changes the margin of error expodentially.  

Yes play around the green is important but there but being able to hit a 9 iron verses a 7 iron into the green eliminates a lot of scrambling.

Either way Baseball takes a greater set of skills but requires less accuracy.  Every player has to have pretty much the same set of skills with exception of speed.  Golf difficulties lie in the mental aspect where baseball is more instinctive. I still say they are about equal in difficulty to play.  I have never seen a good baseball player who was not pretty decent in any other sport, I cannot say that about golf, basketball, soccer, football, boxing, hockey, westling, bowling, you get the picture.


----------



## BowtechDan (May 5, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Supercross.  Id like to see Deon Sanders take a 90 foot triple on a 275 pound stroker wide open in 4th gear.
> 
> That will test where your heart is



Bingo.  We have a winner.  I was scrolling down to see if anyone would mention motocross. One lap will melt the upperbody into oblivion for most people.  The pros do it for what....30-45 minutes?


----------



## bnew17 (May 5, 2009)

proside said:


> I am really surprised anyone would put baseball down as the hardest sport.
> 
> Pitchers are out of shape and are on pitch counts.
> 
> ...



Out of shape? haha. Now that is funny!


----------



## bnew17 (May 5, 2009)

IMO opinion baseball is the hardest. Ive played all sports but none at the level at which i played baseball. I think all sports are tough in their own way but when you fail 70% of the time and you are considered successful like in baseball, then that says something right there. To the fella that is griping about how much pro baseball players make. Yeah they do get paid a TON of money but think of how much money they are bringing in to their team, city, etc . They get paid that much because they are part of very very select few that have the ability to do what they do. You cant learn what they do, you either have it or you dont.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 6, 2009)

jimbo4116 said:


> I have never seen a good baseball player who was not pretty decent in any other sport, I cannot say that about golf, basketball, soccer, football, boxing, hockey, westling, bowling, you get the picture.



I had not really thought about it, but this is very true in my experience, as well.


----------



## Jay Hughes (May 6, 2009)

Ping Pong


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> Out of shape? haha. Now that is funny!



So you agree that its funny that people consider baseball the hardest sport?


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 6, 2009)

REAL BASEBALL is as mental as any sport. Every pitch a purpose. With every pitch an alignment of defense. Every at bat a guess on the pitch. Every tendency of an opposing player scrutinzed.


----------



## proside (May 6, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> REAL BASEBALL is as mental as any sport. Every pitch a purpose. With every pitch an alignment of defense. Every at bat a guess on the pitch. Every tendency of an opposing player scrutinzed.


----------



## bnew17 (May 7, 2009)

proside said:


> So you agree that its funny that people consider baseball the hardest sport?



I agree that it is the hardest sport. Like i said, What other sport can you fail at 70% of the time and still be considered suceeding? If you make 30% of your shots in basketball, be looking for another job because you wont be playing long. IN the NFL if you complete 30% of your passes. Head to Kroger because you'll be packing groceries shortly....now for the out of shape comment. I can tell you from experience pitchers are probably in the best shape of any baseball players. 3-5 miles a day is the norm for a pitcher and the day after, the "flush" runs as we call them, are usually 5+ miles. So yeah...


----------



## bnew17 (May 7, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> REAL BASEBALL is as mental as any sport. Every pitch a purpose. With every pitch an alignment of defense. Every at bat a guess on the pitch. Every tendency of an opposing player scrutinzed.



couldnt have said it better.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 7, 2009)

I thought everyone knew it was motorcross.
But now that Mixed Martial Arts is considered a sport, I think that MMA is the new king of the hardest sports and for anyone who disagrees; get in the ring with someone who is a pro and see if you can last 15 minutes. I'll put my money on the pro. And as far as baseball being the hardest sport, keep dreaming. You guys play with balls, the MMA crowd busts them.
My youngest son will be fighting his first match next month.


----------



## proside (May 7, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> I agree that it is the hardest sport. Like i said, What other sport can you fail at 70% of the time and still be considered suceeding? If you make 30% of your shots in basketball, be looking for another job because you wont be playing long. IN the NFL if you complete 30% of your passes. Head to Kroger because you'll be packing groceries shortly....now for the out of shape comment. I can tell you from experience pitchers are probably in the best shape of any baseball players. 3-5 miles a day is the norm for a pitcher and the day after, the "flush" runs as we call them, are usually 5+ miles. So yeah...



come on man, if your best player can only hit around 300 which means they are alot of bored people in the field!!

Fat pitchers only pitching every 5 days and are on pitch counts!

If a QB had a 30 percent completion record he would not be playing at all!

DB's having to cover world class players and come up and take on 230 ound RB's or in the bus's case 275LB!

If a Golfer  hit  the FW 30 percent of the time or hit the green's 30 percent of the time he would not make a living!

Base ball players have LOOOOONGGG drawn out career's because the sport is not so demanding physically compared to sports such as Football, hockey and Basketball!

To be perfectly honest with you Baseball is a very very boring sport (to me anyway)

Just out of Curiosity, in the pro's why is baseball so dominated by foreign players?


----------



## bnew17 (May 7, 2009)

proside said:


> come on man, if your best player can only hit around 300 which means they are alot of bored people in the field!!
> 
> Fat pitchers only pitching every 5 days and are on pitch counts!
> 
> ...



Debating baseball with you is pointless because you know nothing about the sport. You speak of fat pitchers but yet you talk about the Bus? There arent many fat pitchers out there. Yeah there are some David Wells but thats few and far between. As far as the physically demanding comment. Talk to a catcher who'd played 15 years in the big's. His knees are as bad as any RB. Talk to a big league pitcher who's been in the show for 15 years. Ask him how is arm feels. Guarantee you a doctor will say his ligaments look like chum. And the reason baseball is very boring to you is because you dont appreciate the skill it takes to play it. I dont knock on any sports because iknow how hard each sport is in its own way. Its been proven that hitting a baseball IS the hardest thing to do in PROFESSIONAL sports. So i dont really see what the arguement is. Your opinion is worthless because its been proven that it is the hardest! Heres some numbers for you to chew on bud.


_This is out of a USA TODAY article


"Any now we can reveal USA Today's chioce for th hardest thing to do in sports: hitting a baseball, thrown 90 plus mph at your chin, or buckling your knees. Here's why it is so hrd, from a scientific prospective, from an expert athlete's and from an average joe's.

In his book The Physics of Baseball, retired Yale University physics professor Robert Adair writes that the moment of contact when a bat strikes a ball lasts just 1 /1,000th of a second. 

But the skills required to execute that at the highest levels require years and years of training. You'll get a multimillion dollar contract if you can pull it off successfully anywhere near 3 out of 10 times.


"Players like TEd WIlliams and Barry Bonds are absolutely extraordinary athletes and can do things other people simply can not do." says Adair. Who published his book at the suggestion of his late friend. former Baseball commisioner Bart Giamatti.

"what is remarkable about them is not their muscles or anythign like that. Its their brain. Their brain really works better than yours and mine at this"

COnsider that a fastball thrown at 95-100 mph reaches home playere in about 0.;4 seconds . Adair notes in his book that i ttakes 0.15 seconds for a human to voluntarily blink their eyes in response to visual signals. When a big league fastball is on the way, you must do far more than just blink. YOu must swing the bat to precisely the right spot at precisely the right time.

"if a person from another planet was told what's involved...they woudl say its impossible" says Porter JOhnson, a physics professor at Illionios Institue of Technology in CHicago.

It becomes even more challenging when pitchers throw curveballs and other breaking pitches. They also can throw the batters timing off by mixing in their fastest pitches with slower change ups.


But skilled batters can be tipped off by the motions of pitchers. They can make split-second assessments of how the seams on the ball are spinning (indicating various pitches) and gauge its path toward the plate.

"It takes good eyesight, years of practice, good concentration," Johnson says. But in the final analysis, he says even good hitters are simply making well-educated guesses. "You've already committed yourself to swing at a particular point and a particular time. It's just a question of whether the ball happens to be there."

Adair says that when a fastballer such as Randy Johnson throws a pitch in the high 90s, the hitter has only about two-tenths of a second from the time the ball leaves his hand to process "the last information that does you any conceivable good whatsoever" — and then swing.

"After two-tenths of a second, they can turn out the lights in the stadium," Adair says, "and it won't affect your hitting him at all." 

Expert's view — Torii Hunter

Torii Hunter is an All-Star center fielder and American League MVP candidate who helped the Minnesota Twins win the AL Central in 2002. He has hit 29 and 27 home runs the last two seasons.

Q: What is the hardest thing about hitting a baseball?

A: "It's a matter of precision, adjustment and accuracy, and there's not much room for error. Miss by a half-inch, and you can top the ball or hit it into the ground. You have to have hand-eye coordination to adjust to the ball's speed, and you have to see the rotation of the ball.

"You have to hit the ball square, even though there are all kinds of mistakes that can be made. That's why three of 10 is good in baseball, but it might not be in another business."

Q: What is the most important thing about hitting a baseball?

A: "I can't even answer. I don't know where to begin. ... It's seeing the ball, the hand-eye coordination. You have to put all your attention on the ball. You have to go up there concentrating on the ball. You can't be thinking about other things, such as, 'Is my stride too long?' or 'Do I have to get my hands back?' If so, you are not going to hit the ball. All your focus has to be on the baseball. The ball is coming in a blink of an eye."

Q: What secrets have you learned about hitting over the years?

A: "You have to have patience, you have to accept failure, you have to make adjustments and you have to have fun. If you are not having fun, you will not like the game and you will not be able to hit the ball. You have to understand that if you make an out in your first at-bat, you still have three more at-bats to go. And always be ready to make adjustments."





.......I think that pretty much sums it up for ya._


----------



## Paymaster (May 7, 2009)

To me football is the hardest,due to what you have to put your body thru day in and day out.

I believe one of the rarer feats in sports is a pitcher striking out the side with nine pitches.According to The Baseball Almanac it has only happened 40 times by 37 pitchers in the history of Major League Basesall.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 7, 2009)

BowtechDan said:


> Bingo.  We have a winner.  I was scrolling down to see if anyone would mention motocross. One lap will melt the upperbody into oblivion for most people.  The pros do it for what....30-45 minutes?



I did it for a long time.  I will be a sore old man for it..

I loved it but it destroys your body

Got the XRays to prove it too


----------



## proside (May 7, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> Debating baseball with you is pointless because you know nothing about the sport. You speak of fat pitchers but yet you talk about the Bus? There arent many fat pitchers out there. Yeah there are some David Wells but thats few and far between. As far as the physically demanding comment. Talk to a catcher who'd played 15 years in the big's. His knees are as bad as any RB. Talk to a big league pitcher who's been in the show for 15 years. Ask him how is arm feels. Guarantee you a doctor will say his ligaments look like chum. And the reason baseball is very boring to you is because you dont appreciate the skill it takes to play it. I dont knock on any sports because iknow how hard each sport is in its own way. Its been proven that hitting a baseball IS the hardest thing to do in PROFESSIONAL sports. So i dont really see what the arguement is. Your opinion is worthless because its been proven that it is the hardest! Heres some numbers for you to chew on bud.
> 
> 
> _This is out of a USA TODAY article
> ...



Who in the Heck do you think you are to tell me I dont know nothing about baseball!!

I played and coached the sport all my life and I know its a boring non physical game other than the catcher!!

You can close your eyes and hit a baseball!!!

Close your eyes on Larry Fizgerald and he is 40 yards BEHIND you!!!!

Nolan Ryan on the mound, I have a batter chance of hitting him than defending Jerry Rice and Joe Montana throwing to him!!

whats so extraordinary about Barry Bonds? Are you freaking kidding me With out steroids he is a joke, actually he is joke on them!!!


Dude I cant believe you think baseball is a hard sport much less the HARDEST sport!!!


----------



## bnew17 (May 7, 2009)

proside said:


> Who in the Heck do you think you are to tell me I dont know nothing about baseball!!
> 
> I played and coached the sport all my life and I know its a boring non physical game other than the catcher!!
> 
> ...




"you can close your eyes and hit a baseball" .... id really hate to see the competition you played with or coached, wow. Boring non physical game? Have you ever seen highlights of Pete Rose plowing catchers, or the other day when Rick Ankiel almost broke his neck running into the wall, or Nolan Ryan embedding his fist into Robin Venturas face years ago,,,, Granted Bonds probably has used the juice before but technically he hasnt been found guilty of using them.....steriods does not improve your hand eye coordination bub. He was born with that and thats why he is one of the best hitters of all time. And by the way did you completely ignore all the facts i through your way. Its not just my opinion that hitting a baseball is the hardest thing to do in sports. Its proven. Its Science!


----------



## NDFAN (May 8, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Are you freaking serious ? Do you give half of what you make to wounded warriors . I'm sorry but that kind of thinking is why we have a socialist in the White House now .



AMEN! You are right on- that sounds like socialism to me.


----------



## WARLORD (May 8, 2009)

I'd say hockey because its physical and you are on skates and ice with a tiny puck...BAM HIT AGAINST THE GLASS,LOL


----------



## WARLORD (May 8, 2009)

Ohhh a fight !


----------



## WARLORD (May 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## dominantpredator (May 8, 2009)

I think the question was "What sport is the hardest to play". In reality, hitting a major league pitcher's fastball is one of the most difficult to do. Trying to hit a MLB pitcher's pitch is even more difficult when you add to the pitcher's arsenal,i.e., change-up, curve, slider, cutter, etc.. Hockey players are very tough. However, they do not need near as many skills to play hockey as they do baseball. Football is also a sport with not as many skills. Golf, although not very physical is a game with alot of skills as well as requires a mental toughness.






jimmystriton said:


> i think all around hockey........physical mental and skill......If you combine it all. Look on the bright side bochyman if you could play baseball all you have to do is have a hangnail and go on the ir list for 30 days and still get paid........hockey players earn their money.....football players are in my opinion overpaid....there is no sport that the players should make millions every year. let them take a pay cut and pay soldiers that defend this country more...........baseball players make more for losing a game than a soldier does for losing his life......you do the math how right is that.....


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (May 8, 2009)

Looks like we have alot of differing opinions here.  Here goes mine:
As an all around sports fan, I have played and particpated in most all that has been mentioned except hocky.  I have actually made money participating in three of these sports mentioned.
My group of friends that I hang out with most often consists of guys that either have played these sports at collegiate or professional levels and have close friends that have or still are participating in some of these sports.
Motocross/supercross and MMA are no doubt the two most difficult physically mentally and skill wise.
I would have to say that football, rugby, aussieball play a close second. Hocky might fit in this group...???
Baseball and wrestling are in the hunt but don't come close to finding a place in front of any of these previously mentioned.
GOlf is tough but so is ping pong , pool ,chess, and many others that I don't think belong in this conversation.
Anyway, that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## FLtoAk05 (May 8, 2009)

*Iditarod*

I'll throw the Iditarod in the mix. Tough dogs, men and women. I watched the start one year and almost froze to death.


----------



## Wiz (May 9, 2009)

I can't speak much about sports I've never played, but I'd have to say wrestling is one of the toughest.  Strength, stamina, and skill are all essential and having a bunch of one doesn't and little of another doesn't matter much.  A match may only last 6 minutes or 7 in NCAA, but ask anyone who ever wrestled and they will probably tell you that you exert more in a 6 minute match than hours of playing other sports.  Only two very short breaks unless you are bleeding or hurt.  Also consider the fact that you have to make weight about 20 times per year.  Wrestling season typically takes place in winter when cold and flu season is in its prime.  When I wrestled, we started each practice with a 30 minute run to warm up and then ran an additional 15 minutes at the end.  We would also wrestle 1 18 minute match round robin per week which would try even the most gifted athletes.  MMA has much of the same training methods, but without the extreme competition schedule.

Baseball and football were not near as tough as wrestling.  Although I never played tennis or swam competitively, I think these two sports deserve a little credit too.  Probably two of the most physically demanding sports out there.


----------



## bnew17 (May 9, 2009)

Wiz said:


> I can't speak much about sports I've never played, but I'd have to say wrestling is one of the toughest.  Strength, stamina, and skill are all essential and having a bunch of one doesn't and little of another doesn't matter much.  A match may only last 6 minutes or 7 in NCAA, but ask anyone who ever wrestled and they will probably tell you that you exert more in a 6 minute match than hours of playing other sports.  Only two very short breaks unless you are bleeding or hurt.  Also consider the fact that you have to make weight about 20 times per year.  Wrestling season typically takes place in winter when cold and flu season is in its prime.  When I wrestled, we started each practice with a 30 minute run to warm up and then ran an additional 15 minutes at the end.  We would also wrestle 1 18 minute match round robin per week which would try even the most gifted athletes.  MMA has much of the same training methods, but without the extreme competition schedule.
> 
> Baseball and football were not near as tough as wrestling.  Although I never played tennis or swam competitively, I think these two sports deserve a little credit too.  Probably two of the most physically demanding sports out there.



You are right about wrestling. It is a very physically demanding sport. I myself never wrestled but many good friends of mine did and went on to the collegiate ranks to be all americans,,,one of which is now fighting in the UFC (Anthony Johnson). I will tell you they are extremely good athletes but i do not think that wrestling can be put in the same category as baseball, basketball, football  when it comes to being the toughest sport. Not sure the best way to word this but i do not think wrestling has as much "depth" as the big 3 if that makes sense? JMO


----------



## GusGus (May 9, 2009)

I gotta cast my vote for MMA as well. There is so much skill, training and dedication involved in that. A pitchers arsenal has nothing on the arsenal of a guy thats been training MMA for 10 years. You've got striking, submissions, wrestling, hand-eye coordination and shear heart. These guys take a beating everyday, just to wake up and do it all again. There are a very select few that could compete in MMA at pro level. I can hit a baseball, catch a football, and putt a ball into a hole. Granted I cant do these things to the level that pros do but I can do them. I dont think i could ever commit to, nor physical do what the MMA guys do everyday.


----------



## bnew17 (May 9, 2009)

GusGus said:


> I gotta cast my vote for MMA as well. There is so much skill, training and dedication involved in that. A pitchers arsenal has nothing on the arsenal of a guy thats been training MMA for 10 years. You've got striking, submissions, wrestling, hand-eye coordination and shear heart. These guys take a beating everyday, just to wake up and do it all again. There are a very select few that could compete in MMA at pro level. I can hit a baseball, catch a football, and putt a ball into a hole. Granted I cant do these things to the level that pros do but I can do them. I dont think i could ever commit to, nor physical do what the MMA guys do everyday.



Ok if you can hit a ball, catch a football, and putt a ball, im sure you can throw a punch too.


----------



## proside (May 9, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> steriods does not improve your hand eye coordination bub


 
DEE DEE DEE

Yea, it improves your strength and  the speed of your swing.

so routine fly balls that barry bonds would have hit turned into home runs because of steroids!

Baseball is obviously your favorite sport.


----------



## bnew17 (May 10, 2009)

proside said:


> DEE DEE DEE
> 
> Yea, it improves your strength and  the speed of your swing.
> 
> ...




are you sure you've been involved with baseball before? speed of your swing? you mean bat speed? 

You are right about routine balls being homers. Im sure alot of steroid users have had warning track balls turn into hr's because of the sauce but look at it from the other side too. Just as many pitchers use it too. What if that 91 becomes 94 and ol boy on the mound strikes out somebody that would bomb his 91 but doesnt touch his 94. It pretty much evens out the play field for the most part since you have the pitches and hitters using it.


nobody has really mentioned this sport but tennis....tennis is a VERY difficult sport to play. for those of you that have never played you should its pretty fun. even if you are terrible at it like me


----------



## screamincr250 (May 10, 2009)

I agree with motocross and supercross.  I started when I was 10 and finally quit when I was 24.  Freestyle motocross I think is the toughest.  1 wrong move and you're dead.  Take 20 laps around a track and you can't even use your arms anymore.  I still think they should put monster trucks on the track at nascar races going the opposite way of the cars.  Then I would watch a 3 hour race going in circles.


----------



## proside (May 11, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> You are right about routine balls being homers. Im sure alot of steroid users have had warning track balls turn into hr's because of the sauce but look at it from the other side too. Just as many pitchers use it too. What if that 91 becomes 94 and ol boy on the mound strikes out somebody that would bomb his 91 but doesnt touch his 94. It pretty much evens out the play field for the most part since you have the pitches and hitters using it



94 mile an hour fast balls get out of the park faster than 91 mile an hour fast balls!!!!

Relax bro have ya self a chew and go shag some fly balls!!


----------



## Rays123 (May 11, 2009)

NiteHunter said:


> Wrestling by far is the hardest sport and not the WWE stuff.Folkstyle,freestyle and greco is what i'm talking about.Go and watch a wrestling practice or go to flow video and look at that.It's tough.



X2 id like see some of these hard-A athletes go through the training i did in high school. I wrestled since i was 8 yrs old and id like to see some golfer go 1 period with me on a mat. id also like to see some hockey player starve himself for a week just to make weight and wrestle 8 matches in a weekend. i dont think many people could do it. but trust me all the starvingof my body i did is catching up with me now


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 11, 2009)

I bet you got jacked up ears too 

Seriously, though, as physically demanding as wrestling is, there is no hand-eye coordination required.

The most difficult sport has got to be one that is both physically demanding and requires a large amount of skill, technique, and coordination.

While golf requires a lof of technique and skill, it does not require a great amount of physical exertion.  Vice versa, wrestling requires mostly physical strength, along with technique, but not very much coordination.

In the same way, baseball does not require as much physical exertion as a few of the other sports, but the coordination it requires is a lot more, imo.  Couple that with the fact that it does require SOME physical exertion... running in the field, running the bases, strength to hit the ball far (you'd be amazed at how strong a baseball player's hands and wrists must be), etc.

One more quality to think about, imo, is grace.  Only an NFL wide receiver can rival the grace with which baseball is played.  Even basketball is a much more physical and pounding sport now.


----------



## bnew17 (May 11, 2009)

proside said:


> 94 mile an hour fast balls get out of the park faster than 91 mile an hour fast balls!!!!
> 
> Relax bro have ya self a chew and go shag some fly balls!!



I wont be shagging balls but i will have myself a chew. Ive got this new blend, you should try it. Levi with some big red and honey. 



....Doc those are some good points.


----------



## larpyn (May 11, 2009)

now this looks hard  .....so hard in fact i would not ever even try it 
notice at the end the respect and awe her fellow competitors show 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xNG3sgk02Lc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xNG3sgk02Lc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mission (May 11, 2009)

BowtechDan said:


> Bingo.  We have a winner.  I was scrolling down to see if anyone would mention motocross. One lap will melt the upperbody into oblivion for most people.  The pros do it for what....30-45 minutes?




hands down. racing mx is brutal. every muscle in your body. been there - done that for a long time


----------



## Rays123 (May 11, 2009)

hahaha ok so let me know how many of you guys could do this or better yet survive this

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BG7dihhLdiE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BG7dihhLdiE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## larpyn (May 11, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> hahaha ok so let me know how many of you guys could do this or better yet survive this
> 
> </EMBED>


 
it doesn't get anymore raw than one on one.... mma and wrestling are toughest imo.......
you gotta admit cup stacking looks pretty tough though


----------



## DAWG POUND (May 11, 2009)

real wrastling is gotta be the harder sport out there for sore. ise know jest wrastling with mies brother ise get real tired and is am a tough guy.


----------



## Ranger/461 (May 12, 2009)

I have played sports from the time I was six football, baseball, raced motocross all through highschool until I was 25. But theres one thing I have never wanted to do and that is ride a Bull. I think that is probaly as dangerous as it gets. I know several people who is messed up from it. I will say bullriding is got to be a hard sport. Dont know about the hardest and dont wanna.


----------



## GusGus (May 18, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> Ok if you can hit a ball, catch a football, and putt a ball, im sure you can throw a punch too.



I can throw a punch and I can catch a baseball. However I dont think I could properly defend an arm bar, rear naked choke, heel hook, or anything of the sort.


----------

